# My Favorite Hawthorne



## outsider13 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Jun 10, 2016)

I concur, love those frames. Very, very nice ride.


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 17, 2016)

Same here two-shy


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Crazy tires!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 24, 2016)

The frame graphics do it for me .....it is a awsome bike.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Too cool!


----------

